# Submersed growth of Marsilea crenata



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone know what the submersed growth looks like? You photo would be very helpful!!!

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I bought this as M.crenata over in the UK.

The pictures aren't great I'm afraid, a bit of BBA. I'll try and get a better picture of my ones in my tank at school, the SAEs have eaten all the BBa from them!










This is a link to where I got them from showing the emerse growth.
GREENLINE AQUATIC PLANTS


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

It most definitely forms single lobes. Personally, I like it, and its not a hard plant to grow, wanting at least medium light though.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

> It most definitely forms single lobes.


Mine does produce some leaves with two, three or four lobed leaves, but they are in a real minority. Almost all the leaves are single lobes like glosso. It does take it's time to fill in.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Mine has thrown out 4 lobed leaves. When I bought it all the leaved were 4 lobed, perhaps it was grown emmersed


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Additional Info

Not much from what that has already said, but the website says it gives more lobes when there is low light. Which makes it a very interesting variable plant. I would guess that Marsilea crenata is also Marsilea Minuta that is described in that webpage. Then again, we are still trying to figure out its identity here.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Well Roy.....

I have two definately different types growing in my tank....

One throws out tine leaves being 1-4 lobed(usually 4) but is very tiny.

The other looks like the one in the pic throwing out single lobes.

Pics soon.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I have what I bought as Marsilea 'minuta' and it seems to only have single lobed leaves.

I work part time at an LFS and ordered Marsilea 'crenata' for the store to sell. It came in as tiny fourleaf clover and quickly melted and has been trowing out single lobed leaves much like my 'minuta'.

I'm wondering if 'crenata' and 'minuta' are one in the same.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've wondered about the Marsilea hirsuta offered by Tropica too. Photos of submersed growth I have seen of that look identical as far as I can see. Apparently they need to be grown emerse to see the differences. I'm sure I've read that on here somewhere, maybe?


----------

